# olympic beach volley ball (pic heavy)



## janetm1000

so last saturday i went to the beach volleyball event with my bf and his sister (who is my best friend )

here are a few shots. most of them were taken from the very very back, and i only have so much zoom, so excuse the quality. on a brighter note: it was my first time shooting in manual! i coulda done alot better, but heck, live and learn 

the worst cheerleaders in the world! hahaha!






a serve by the japanese team:





the guy in the middle with the brasilian flag was running around the stadium like a maniac! it was too funny!





finally caught one of their butt slaps! why the hell do they do that???





more brasilian fans:





action shot:





the stadium was pretty full that day:





and some hot action between two of the mascots! lol





enjoy!


----------



## photo28

I thought they were very good, nice job for the first time in manual! If you got a little closer it would be a tiny bit better but these are fine.
I wonder what it sounded like there with people from 15 different countries yelling in 15 different languages?


----------



## janetm1000

haha. mostly it was just the chinese yelling, so the only other "cheers" we could hear were the ones for the american team. 
yeah, we couldnt get much closer, since we only had B tickets and since we got there late we sat in the very back (although to just view the game the seats were still great!). only the action shot was taken from slightly closer (front of the B section) since it was the last game of the day and a lotta people left... still not close enough for GREAT pics, but heck. still fun!


----------



## Antarctican

Wow, very cool to see what it's like during an event.  Great that the spectators get so into it by proudly wearing their 'colours', and dressing up/acting crazy (makes the whole experience more fun.)

 [I can't believe they have cheerleaders!...toooo funny!]


----------



## janetm1000

yeah. you the photo of the cheerleaders seriously doesnt show how truley idiotic they looked! HAHAHA!


----------



## Dmitri

janetm1000 said:


> yeah. you the photo of the cheerleaders seriously doesnt show how truley idiotic they looked! HAHAHA!



I can imagine, this is indoor but at the 2 minute mark it starts to look like what you posted. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2DVwHzI62U[/ame]

Nice pics by the way, must be nice to be able to see the olympics live


----------



## janetm1000

sure is! that was the only event i saw and will be seeing though. the BF saw quite a few though!


----------



## DRoberts

Love the mascot shot, funny as hell!


----------



## janetm1000

thanks


----------

